# Where are Outlook 2003 emails stored?



## ddaanniieelluk

I'm having to reformat my computer, because i cannot boot up windows. I have a very important email i recieved through Outlook 2003. Is there any way i can get this email? If i can get access to the files, where are the emails stored?
Many thanks,
Daniel.


----------



## nickster_uk

Hi there....

the email data is usually stored here:

C:\Documents and Settings\*Username*\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook

They won't be stored as single items but as pst files, if in doubt back the entire folder up and then once you have formatted and reinstall, copy them back across to that destination (once you have reinstalled Outlook2003).

Hope that helps


----------



## jonno112

Just as a note once you have found were your pst files are stored (the above) change the location to your my documents folder. It's easier to manage.


----------



## sdad222

I would like to add an additional note to this thread that might make things easier for some new users.

"Local Settings" is a hidden folder. 

So, in order to access,
"C:\Documents and Settings\*Username*\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook"

While in Windows Explorer
1. Click on "Tools" in the top menu
2. drop-down and click on "Folder Options"
3. On Folder Option window, click on "View"
4. put dot next to "Show hidden files and folders"
5. click "Apply" then "OK"

Now, users will be able to see the folders and files in "Local Settings"


----------

